# Mammatus Coimbra 16/05/2011



## dahon (18 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

Boas.
Andava aqui a vasculhar umas pastas de fotos e encontrei estas fotos e agora decidi por aqui, algumas fotos já tinha posto num outro tópico mas de outro membro do fórum.
Espero que gostem embora a qualidade não seja a melhor mas foi o que se arranjou com o telemóvel.



































































De referir que não tem qualquer tipo de edição.
E pronto aqui ficam para registo.

Cumps.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Parabéns pelas fotografias


----------



## actioman (25 Ago 2011 às 16:57)

E que grande registo dahon! 

Belos Mammatus sim senhor! Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela sua partilha!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Ago 2011 às 17:04)

Boas






Esta está fantástica, bem caçado 

Abraços


----------

